# JDBC in Library|"Treiber konnte nicht geladen werden""



## JavaMeetsBlueJ (3. Okt 2012)

Mein Source-Code stammt aus meinem Buch und wird tadellos compiliert. Da der Autor zu Lehrzwecken BlueJ nutzt, wird nicht beschrieben wie das ganze in einer "richtigen" Entwicklungsumgebung gemacht wird. Ich nutze Eclipse und habe den Datenbankconnector ins Projekt eingebunden(google hab ich schon benutzt), doch er kann trotzdem nicht geladen werden. Was muss ich anders machen? Das Bild zeigt alle Dateien, die dem Projekt zur Verfügung stehen.

Hier mal der Code

```
/**
 * Demonstriert die Arbeit mit Datenbanken
 * 
 * @author      Florian 
 * @version     Kapitel 19
 */
import java.sql.Connection;
import java.sql.DriverManager;
import java.sql.SQLException;
import java.sql.Statement;
import java.util.logging.Level;
import java.util.logging.Logger;

/**
 * Demonstriert die Arbeit mit Datenbanken
 * 
 * @author      Florian 
 * @version     Kapitel 19
 */
public class Test
{
    public static void main(String args[])
    {
        // URL der Datenbank 
        String url = "jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/mysql";

        // Treiber laden
        try
        {
            Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");
        }
        catch (ClassNotFoundException ex)
        {
            System.out.println("Der Treiber konnte nicht geladen werden: " + ex.getMessage());
        }

        // try-with-resource
        try (
                Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection(url);
                Statement stmt = con.createStatement())
        {
            // SQL-Befehl zum Anlegen einer Datenbank
            String befehl = "CREATE DATABASE Terminverwaltung";
            // der Befehl zum Löschen einer DB ist:
            // String befehl = "DROP DATABASE Terminverwaltung";

            // Anzahl betroffene Zeilen
            int anzahlBZ;

            // Befehl absetzen
            anzahlBZ = stmt.executeUpdate(befehl);
            System.out.println("ordnungsgemäß ausgeführt mit " + anzahlBZ + " betroffenen Zeilen");
        }
        catch (SQLException ex)
        {
            System.out.println("Fehler beim Anlegen der Datenbank: " + ex.getMessage());
        }
    }
}
```

Gruß


----------



## Final_Striker (3. Okt 2012)

Entpacke die zip Datei und nimmt die jar da drin in deinen Classpath auf.


----------



## JavaMeetsBlueJ (3. Okt 2012)

Danke, klappt super hätte ich mir mal denken sollen.
Gruß


----------

